
SendGrid Sends 7.5 Billion Emails, Brings Former Oracle Exec As CEO - bjonathan
http://techcrunch.com/2011/03/09/sendgrid-sends-7-5-billion-emails-brings-former-oracle-exec-as-ceo/
======
ankimal
Congrats to the team. Would love to know how SendGrid compares with MailChimp,
Campaign Monitor and others in the domain.

